# WOW- Just had Big Quake



## N2TORTS (Mar 28, 2014)

WOOOAAAA WEEE.... Did ya feel that ?
Dat was a big one ....v^v^v^


----------



## WillTort2 (Mar 28, 2014)

Where?


----------



## T33's Torts (Mar 28, 2014)

La Habra, California.


----------



## WillTort2 (Mar 28, 2014)

USGS says 5.1.


----------



## T33's Torts (Mar 28, 2014)

How you doin' there JD? I'm still shaking. That was the 4th one today! Supposedly the big one. Another 15 minutes later, two more- 3.4 & 3.6.

5.3 is about 5.3 too much for me.




WillTort2 said:


> USGS says 5.1.



5.3


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Mar 28, 2014)

I was in the tub and water sloshed out!!! Needless to say - I got out quickly!!! The joys of living in So Cal!


----------



## T33's Torts (Mar 28, 2014)

"Shake, rattle and roll!"


----------



## kathyth (Mar 28, 2014)

Yup! That was bad! Breaking glasses, sloshing aquariums .....
We have felt 4 total. 
All animals are safe 
Yikes


----------



## Team Gomberg (Mar 28, 2014)

Felt it! 

Quakes have yet to make me nervous. I just sit through it worry free...and I hope it stays that way. Not wanting to ever have to endure any of those BIG life changing ones.


----------



## bigred (Mar 28, 2014)

I had just got undressed and was just stepping in the shower I waited for it to be over and got dressed and went to check on my Mom, she is terrified. They dont bother me to much


----------



## Zxsong (Mar 28, 2014)

I felt it! I don't even know what a person is suppose to do when a quake happens. Grab your animals and run? Sounds right.


----------



## Tom (Mar 28, 2014)

Barely felt it up here. That is a bunch of them recently.


----------



## ascott (Mar 28, 2014)

Felt it a little here...my son and I were trying to decide if it was a gust of wind slamming the house (as we get those lots---moves stuff outside all of the time) or an actual EQ...then we noticed one of the hanging lights in the kitchen still swaying a touch....thankfully that was it...although I am a native here I still do not enjoy the sudden motion much...


----------



## Lancecham (Mar 29, 2014)

I am about 2 miles from the epicenter. There was some very strong shaking since we were so close. We had broken things in almost every room. Fortunately it was all minor stuff. We had lost power for a couple hours as well. My main worry during the power outage was that the various thermostats for all the tortoises and snakes were off and hoping they wouldn't get too cold. Fortunately, the power was off for only a couple hours. I checked to make sure all the reptiles were back to being nice and warm before I went to bed.


----------



## bouaboua (Mar 29, 2014)

We human; do try......Only after the things like this. We realized: We are only human.


----------



## T33's Torts (Mar 29, 2014)

Big rolling one hit at 4 ish. Anyone feel it? It was closer to me than the previous ones, but still probably only around 4.1.


----------



## Lancecham (Mar 29, 2014)

Yep, feeling all the aftershocks. There was another one about 10 minutes ago.


----------



## T33's Torts (Mar 29, 2014)

I've only felt the 3 aftershocks from MP. Was the one about a week ago in the same area? I wasn't in town, and can't find it online.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 29, 2014)

Zxsong said:


> I felt it! I don't even know what a person is suppose to do when a quake happens. Grab your animals and run? Sounds right.



You're supposed to get under the desk or crouch in a doorway. I've heard the bath tub is a good place too.


Did L.A. fall off into the ocean yet?


----------



## T33's Torts (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm pretty sure we're still here Yvonne. 
They "changed their minds" about the bathtub idea. Its actually more dangerous, because the walls surrounding it tend to lack horizontal beams.


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 29, 2014)

yuppers still here ......was a big one here. Like Lance ..I'm REALLY close to the epicenter ....shook the whole house for quiet a while. Like most folks mentioned there were a few of them ...but the big one was really felt! Tiff....I'm impressed with your building knowledge, those "beams" are called "Headers". Always found under above a doorway (why they tell ya to stand under a door) and or in various part of your building structure..............


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm curious if anyone noticed their dogs, etc. acting any differently prior to the shaker.


----------



## bouaboua (Mar 29, 2014)

N2TORTS said:


> yuppers still here ......was a big one here. Like Lance ..I'm REALLY close to the epicenter ....shook the whole house for quiet a while. Like most folks mentioned there were a few of them ...but the big one was really felt! Tiff....I'm impressed with your building knowledge, those "beams" are called "Headers". Always found under above a doorway (why they tell ya to stand under a door) and or in various part of your building structure..............



Is anyone's Tortoise acted funny or different before the big one hit? They all "running" out looking for cover??


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 29, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> I'm curious if anyone noticed their dogs, etc. acting any differently prior to the shaker.



Yes .....and Sally my U2.....she knew right off the bat ...before they hit!


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 29, 2014)

Well, yeah...but what did she do?


----------



## T33's Torts (Mar 29, 2014)

My dogs used to scratch at the doors to get it prior, but I don't have dogs anymore, and Tank was probably just like "Excuse me- why is my house rumbling?"


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 29, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> Well, yeah...but what did she do?



Got really upset ...feathers fluffed out (offensive gesture) and started screaming .....and believe me Cockatoos are one of the loudest birds on the planet.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 29, 2014)

So, did you realize there was going to be an earth quake, or did you just think she was going crazy?

(This sort of thing just fascinates me)


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 29, 2014)

It was about 2 mins before the quake ...at first I did not know what she was screaming about at first ... jumped outta bed and ran into the office to see what she was yacking about ...thought maybe one of the cats (although -they know better) jumped up on her cage (it's covered at night) . Then the Quake hit ....it was hard hit here...Ran and got Cindy and headed for the biggest "header" in the house....She was upset to say the least....and yes Yvonne' I have those same interest on how animals have a 6th sense...Dealing with my seizures the cats know....when they are going to happen or after they happened ...one cat I'm closest with in particular gets "extra affectionate" .


----------



## wellington (Mar 29, 2014)

Glad everyone's okay. Your quakes, fires and mud slides makes my snow and cold not so bad


----------



## Lancecham (Mar 29, 2014)

bouaboua said:


> N2TORTS said:
> 
> 
> > yuppers still here ......was a big one here. Like Lance ..I'm REALLY close to the epicenter ....shook the whole house for quiet a while. Like most folks mentioned there were a few of them ...but the big one was really felt! Tiff....I'm impressed with your building knowledge, those "beams" are called "Headers". Always found under above a doorway (why they tell ya to stand under a door) and or in various part of your building structure..............
> ...



All the torts slept right through it. Since the quake was at night, all were in their enclosure. No one even came out to see what was going on.


----------



## Zxsong (Mar 29, 2014)

Wow thanks for telling me the procedures of earthquake emergencies! I was NE raised so I only know tornados and black ice. My tort slept through the entire thing.


----------



## T33's Torts (Mar 29, 2014)

My poor bunny is traumatized.


----------



## AZtortMom (Mar 29, 2014)

Poor bunny


----------



## T33's Torts (Mar 29, 2014)

I know. You'd think she'd be used to it.


----------



## happyjoyjoy (Mar 29, 2014)

Scary stuff...... there was even a tornado in Roseville CA where I grew up last week? strange things are happening lol


----------



## T33's Torts (Mar 29, 2014)

*Re: RE: WOW- Just had Big Quake*



happyjoyjoy said:


> Scary stuff...... there was even a tornado in Roseville CA where I grew up last week? strange things are happening lol



I don't recall.. I'll look it up... I know there were a few warnings, but never any actual ones.


----------



## mike taylor (Mar 29, 2014)

Glad you guys and girls are all ok . But I must say thats why im living in good ole Texas!


----------



## T33's Torts (Mar 29, 2014)

I stand corrected.  Thats amazing.


----------



## T33's Torts (Mar 29, 2014)

*Re: RE: WOW- Just had Big Quake*



mike taylor said:


> Glad you guys and girls are all ok . But I must say thats why im living in good ole Texas!



I must say, if this insanity continues, I might have to move east.


----------



## mike taylor (Mar 29, 2014)

Come on to Texas you'll fit right in . The Houston area is a great place to live .


----------



## T33's Torts (Mar 29, 2014)

I've decided that if I'd move (give me 3 years) it'd either be to Texas or Minnesota. 

The only problem is that I cant snowboard in Texas.


----------



## thatrebecca (Mar 29, 2014)

It's funny -- neither this quake nor the strong one we had a couple weeks back got any reaction from my torts or my dog. In both cases, all the critters stayed in their beds.

Now, my little DTs are fearless, but my dog is terrified of vacuums, sprinklers, guys in hoodies -- anything. So it's amazing to me that the whole house swaying back and forth leaves him blasÃ©.


----------



## bigred (Mar 30, 2014)

We are still rock n rolling over here, had several pretty good after shocks tonight


----------



## dmmj (Mar 30, 2014)

I am still waiting for CA to fall into the ocean


----------



## T33's Torts (Mar 30, 2014)

Don't wanna jinx anything, but no quakes today..


----------

